# Can Smoking Marijuana Affect a Cycle?



## mrthorne (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

mrthorne said:


>





mrthorne said:


> Just Joined this site.
> 
> I looked up 'ARM BONE MASS' and got this site. a Member by the name [zenith] has small wrists. I can relate. except I am 25 and I have no other choice but to test a 'CYCLE" , to see if it will benefit me. I need help before I kill myself. (maybe) (not sure). I know if I graduate and make it rich. I can buy whatever I want. Right now though I want bigger bones. Its not about having a bigger penis *(I like my penis)*. I want larger more grownup hands and wrists. Will stesanol250 help me? hot:
> 
> ...


Get out of this forum Troll.


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol......I am just wondering. I told someone it does and they told me it doesn't
I dont do drugs....


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2006)

mrthorne said:


> Lol......I am just wondering. I told someone it does and they told me it doesn't
> I dont do drugs....


Do you use anabolic steroids?


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 26, 2006)

I am doing a cycle right now. My friend who gave me the Stensanon says that . M.J. doesn't do anything. I told him that it has to because of the estrogen in pot.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2006)

mrthorne said:


> Lol......I am just wondering. I told someone it does and they told me it doesn't
> I dont do drugs....


Then this statement of yours is a lie from looking at your below post.

I am doing a cycle right now. My friend who gave me the Stensanon says that . M.J. doesn't do anything. I told him that it has to because of the estrogen in pot. 

*Anabolic steroids are a drug and you can do just as much time behind bars as someone possessing heroine*


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Do you use anabolic steroids?





mrthorne said:


> I am doing a cycle right now. My friend who gave me the Stensanon says that . M.J. doesn't do anything. I told him that it has to because of the estrogen in pot.



Here is how his well trained natural body looks like right now.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 26, 2006)

why the fuck are u using anything aside from a proper diet and training split???????? One uses steroids after years of exploring and maximizing their natural potential and time spent researching, learning and getting thei head outta their ass...urs is clearly still deeply inserted!!

Im sorry, but that body doesnt need AAS... It needs dedication, good food, patience, hard blood sweat N tears weight lifting and cardio to get rid of them titties!!!! 

sorry man, but Im just beyond myself when I see cases like yours! jeezus kryst!


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 26, 2006)

It's a long story, but thanxs for the theraputic nominations.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Here is how his well trained natural body looks like right now.



holy shit man ,,,,,i had a 10 times better body than that after being on hammer for 4 years and u reckon u are ready for roids holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> holy shit man ,,,,,i had a 10 times better body than that after being on hammer for 4 years and u reckon u are ready for roids holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


He is a lazy, fat,  stupid loser...nuff said.


----------



## Mista (Sep 26, 2006)

There is alot of work that can be done naturally. Diet, training, rest and commitment will probably get you where you want to be without wasting your money.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 27, 2006)

He needs gear......TRAINING GEAR...lol


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a buddy in Orlando that is a bodybuilder. Whenever he is on cycle he says he *has* to smoke to keep himself in check. He's fuckin huge. 

I obviously don't condone this type of behavior, but find it quite humorous.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 27, 2006)

I like how the middle picture has an empty whiskey glass. I can just see this guy sitting in his basement all day measuring his wrist, jacking off to gay porn and plotting his dramatic suicide.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 27, 2006)

If you smoke marijuana on a regular basis, not just occassionally, the effects on your hormones are counteracted. No, this is not bull shit. I'll attempt to find a link for you. 

In any case, weed effects your NATURAL testosterone production which is shut down while on cycle (most anyways) so should there really be a problem?

Also, remember marijuana and AAS are both illegal and can get you in trouble in the long run.

No offense, I don't mean to flame you, but judging from your physique I think you could gain a lot more from reading through our training and nutrtion forums, picking up miscellaneous tips than from using AS/AAS just yet.  Before actually making the decision to "cross-over", remember, a good foundation must be in place first. AS should be a last resort and just an addition to an already perfect training and diet regime.

To quote Bob Cicherello -

"No amount of drugs can make a pit bull out of a chiwawa."

So, if your not competing, is it really worth it?


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> I like how the middle picture has an empty whiskey glass. I can just see this guy sitting in his basement all day measuring his wrist, jacking off to gay porn and plotting his dramatic suicide.


This is a keeper


----------



## Nate K (Sep 27, 2006)

Weed lowers your natural production of testosterone?
Can you post anything backing that up.


----------



## Nate K (Sep 27, 2006)

Shit. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=6316036&dopt=Abstract


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 27, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> I like how the middle picture has an empty whiskey glass. I can just see this guy sitting in his basement all day measuring his wrist, jacking off to gay porn and plotting his dramatic suicide.



THE ONLY FAGGOT IS YOU. YOU ALREADY MAID A PREDICTION ABOUT YOUR LIFE. IM NOT THE INGENIOUS TO COME UP WITH A STORY ABOUT YOUR OWN LIFE.

I DEAL WITH HONESTY ABOUT MY SITUATION. THIS PLACE IS FULL OF HOMOEROTICS> WHO JERK OFF TO EACH OTHER'S PICTURES...

.......I.E> NICE BOD MAN..........IS THAT A NATTY........WOW GOOD PECS.....

IM MORE CONCERNED ABOUT MY STANCE THAN CHECKING OUT OTHER FAGGOTS.

I CAN DEAL WITH MYSELF WITH OUT BASHING BITCHES.....


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 27, 2006)

Quit The Thread Because, I Could Care Less About Smoking>....what's Wrong With Asking> Im Just Wondering

Pathetic Biotchez


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 27, 2006)

And IF I WERE TO SUICIDE MYSELF , I'D USE MY 12 GUAGE RIFLE....NOW


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2006)

mrthorne said:


> THE ONLY FAGGOT IS YOU. YOU ALREADY MAID A PREDICTION ABOUT YOUR LIFE. IM NOT THE INGENIOUS TO COME UP WITH A STORY ABOUT YOUR OWN LIFE.
> 
> I DEAL WITH HONESTY ABOUT MY SITUATION. THIS PLACE IS FULL OF HOMOEROTICS> WHO JERK OFF TO EACH OTHER'S PICTURES...
> 
> ...


Go away Troll


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 27, 2006)

How Does One Go Away........you Keep Fuckign Saying It.....give Me My Property Back..then Bitch.


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 27, 2006)

HEY FAGGOT YOU GIVE ME PROPERTY BACK..........YEAH YOU FOREFINGER...."DISCLOSEURE' A PROPERTY IS ENTITLED TO ITS OWNER WITH SIGNED WITH AGREEMENT OF THE SECOND PARTY. 

'DISCLOSURE' .........IRON MAGAZINE PROMOTES THE USE OF ANABOLIC STERIODS.......DISCUSSIONS and the Obtainment OF ILEGAL PARAPHENIAL

LET's PLAY THE 'LEGAL' GAME..........


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 27, 2006)

Without question it lowers your test levels... I was a dedicated trainer until a few months after I turned 17. By that time I already had a good amount of chest and stomach hair. Signs of high test levels... When I stopped training and began smoking weed heavily my body hair shrank. Sounds crazy, but 100% true and a visible sign of decreased test levels. I haven't smoked in over 6 years now and my body hair has increased again...

Btw, it's also a great way to become a fucking loser...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Without question it lowers your test levels... I was a dedicated trainer until a few months after I turned 17. By that time *I already had a good amount of chest and stomach hair. Signs of high test levels... When I stopped training and began smoking weed heavily my body hair shrank.* Sounds crazy, but 100% true and a visible sign of decreased test levels. I haven't smoked in over 6 years now and my body hair has increased again...
> 
> Btw, it's also a great way to become a fucking loser...


 

LMAO!!! I probably smoke more than anyone on this board, and I'm willing to bet I'm just as hairy or hairier than anyone as well.

I wish that were true, cuz I look like I'm wearing a fur sweatter even when I'm in the shower.   

So what you are saying is despite my 3-4 day a week habit of getting stoned, my test levels are through the roof!!?!? I have to see this study....


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 28, 2006)

mrthorne said:


> HEY FAGGOT YOU GIVE ME PROPERTY BACK..........YEAH YOU FOREFINGER...."DISCLOSEURE' A PROPERTY IS ENTITLED TO ITS OWNER WITH SIGNED WITH AGREEMENT OF THE SECOND PARTY.
> 
> 'DISCLOSURE' .........IRON MAGAZINE PROMOTES THE USE OF ANABOLIC STERIODS.......DISCUSSIONS and the Obtainment OF ILEGAL PARAPHENIAL
> 
> LET's PLAY THE 'LEGAL' GAME..........


 
"Legally" you have about as much of a foothold as a lower-leg amputee walking up a greased hill.

People have given you advice, and youve continually ignored it and insulted many of the members at this board.

Nobody here thinks youre a threat, physically, legally, and certainly not mentally, so do us a fucking favour and go try to intimidate somebody you may actually have a chance with. Like a four year old.

If its an emotionally retarded four year old you may just succeed.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> LMAO!!! I probably smoke more than anyone on this board, and I'm willing to bet I'm just as hairy or hairier than anyone as well.
> 
> I wish that were true, cuz I look like I'm wearing a fur sweatter even when I'm in the shower.
> 
> So what you are saying is despite my 3-4 day a week habit of getting stoned, my test levels are through the roof!!?!? I have to see this study....


 
I smoked 3 or 4 times a day, for several years... Maybe it's not affecting you in the same way, but you can count on it affecting your test levels. Whether it's "through the roof" or not.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I smoked 3 or 4 times a day, for several years... Maybe it's not affecting you in the same way, but you can count on it affecting your test levels. Whether it's "through the roof" or not.


 
I'm not doubting it affecting my test levels, but I guess I have to up my intake to an ounce a week if I wanna start losing ass hair.


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 28, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> "Legally" you have about as much of a foothold as a lower-leg amputee walking up a greased hill.
> 
> People have given you advice, and youve continually ignored it and insulted many of the members at this board.
> 
> ...



Who says I wasnt listening. It isnt about Listening. And thanxs for adding your two cents.. On something Your only clueless about from the last statement.


IM reporting it to the BBB


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I'm not doubting it affecting my test levels, but I guess I have to up my intake to an ounce a week if I wanna start losing ass hair.


 
Hopefully you reach your goals...

Let me explain for you... Body hair sheds. With lower test levels the new hair is not going to be as thick or long as the old hair. Why, lower test... Again, that side effect may not occur in everyone, but my guess is it does to some degree. Remember, I didn't train either. That could obviously offset that side effect. Training increases test levels...


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 29, 2006)

does this guy sound like John H. to anyone else?


----------

